# σάτιρα – Σάτυροι και σάτυροι – σατιρικός – σατυρικός



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Αφού αναλύσαμε κατά κόρον τον κορεσμό (saturation) και έγραψε και ο Σαραντάκος για τον σάτυρο του Λιόπεσι, είναι ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στον *σατιρικό* _λόγο_ και το *σατυρικό δράμα* και γιατί η *σάτιρα* γράφεται με «ι» και όχι με «υ».

Λένε λοιπόν ότι, όταν ο Λατίνος ποιητής Έννιος (Ennius, 239-169 π.Χ.) έγραψε το έργο του _Saturae_, ποικίλης θεματολογίας, κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα ελληνικά _σύμμεικτα_, το ονόμασε έτσι κατ’ αναλογία προς ένα πιάτο γεμάτο με ποικίλα εδέσματα που το έλεγαν (lanx) satura. Η έμμετρη σάτιρα με το σκωπτικό ύφος ως κριτική της ανθρώπινης μωρίας και διαφθοράς ήρθε αργότερα, με τα ποιήματα του Λουκίλιου, του Οράτιου και του Γιουβενάλη.

Καθώς περνούσαν τα χρόνια η ορθογραφία της λέξης άλλαξε σε _satira_, μπερδεύτηκε η σάτιρα με τους δικούς μας _σάτυρους_ και το _σατυρικό δράμα_, γραφόταν και _satyra_, χρησιμοποιούσαν και το επίθετο _satyricus_ για το σατιρικό και, όταν έφτασε κάποια στιγμή η λέξη στην Αγγλία, έγραφαν έτσι κι αλλιώς συχνότατα τις λέξεις με «y» αντί για «i» και έγινε η πλήρης παρεξήγηση. Η διόρθωση, ότι η λεπτή ρωμαϊκή σάτιρα δεν είχε σχέση με τους σάτυρους, έγινε το 1605, αλλά πέρασε πάνω από ένας αιώνας για να καθιερωθεί στην Αγγλία η ορθογραφία _satire_. Τη διόρθωση την έχουμε κάνει κι εμείς, αλλά αν κρίνει κανείς από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, μάλλον σαν τον Μποστ τα γράφουν ακόμα πολλοί.

*σατυρική εκπομπή
*σάτυρα


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Σαν τον Μποστ τα γράφει κι ο σουπερατζής εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

...
Από τον Σαραντάκο, χτες: Ο σατιριστής Σάτυρος με το σατίρι.

*σατίρι* το:
1. μεγάλο και με πλατιά λεπίδα βαρύ και κοφτερό μαχαίρι για το κόψιμο τού κρέατος
2. μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιούν οι κρεοπώλες για το κόψιμο τού κρέατος, κρεατομηχανή.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < τουρκ. satir].


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2019)

Ειδοποιήθηκε αρμόδιος και ελπίζω να διορθωθεί σύντομα η παραπλανητική εγγραφή στη Βικιπαίδεια. Η γραφή _σάτυρα _θα είναι καλό να απομακρυνθεί από την εισαγωγή του λήμματος και να μπει παρακάτω σε μια πρόταση που θα λέει, πάνω κάτω: 

Η γραφή *σάτυρα* είναι εσφαλμένη και προέρχεται από παρετυμολογία, δηλαδή λανθασμένη σύνδεση με τη λέξη _σάτυρος _και το _σατυρικό δράμα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2019)

Ε, απλώς ένα «ή, εσφαλμένα, *σάτυρα» θα πρέπει να προστεθεί, αφού το επεξηγεί κιόλας.

Κάποιοι δεν θα πάψουν να το αναζητούν ως *σάτυρα.


----------

